# need help identifying MhF cannot find # liek above



## evanscd (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been over this tractor my father in law owns numerous times. I found a plate on the motor that appears to be sndw 691652 ? I found misc 184 stamped in different locations I know it's a diesel just very curious what year it is
it says multi power system on the stickers the ferguson system

thanks in advance for any help that you guys can give


----------



## evanscd (Aug 24, 2008)

sorry for the typo's


----------

